# How often do you change your PC case?



## qubit (Dec 28, 2013)

Just curious how often us enthusiasts change their PC cases?

For me, it's around 5+ years or so. I got my excellent Cooler Master HAF 922 around 4.5 years ago and have no plans to change it.

The main reason I'd likely change it is if technology moved on and it was no longer good enough to house my components, which doesn't look like it's gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 28, 2013)

If i liked it 5 years ago - I'll always like it. Plus over time, regardless of coolness or usability factors you develop some kind of emotional attachment to your case.
As for me, instead of getting rid of old cases I just add a new one to the collection. I still have an XGBOX Viper i bought well over 8 years ago, and it's running my dad's rig. I've even reused my "once cool" not-so-plain beige case with it's internals to work as Intranet Server.  
+ I would rather acquire more functional, than more stylish case.

The last purchase I've made was and Antec P190 Mini case. Got it for my Core i7 rig a few years ago and still love it.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Other than no cpu mounting acess on mb tray, I have no reason to upgrade. My Gigabyte still looks fab and cools well. This is the longest I've gone with a case.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 28, 2013)

I used to change it quite often. The case I use now is like three or four years old. I'm changing it soon again, tough. And then we'll see.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 28, 2013)

Never. I change case only when I build a new PC (the old computer is then stored with everything).

I am a low-end enthusiast.

P.S. I voted 5+ by accident. Sorry!


----------



## rougal (Dec 28, 2013)

My last case was CM690 (first gen)used for 4 years (2008-2011) I still love it, but needed to change to something new to accommodate new tech that's unsupported on the case (USB 3.0, Hot swap drives). I will use my current Case for at least another year.  Hoping to get an ITX casing for next build.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not usually gung-ho when it comes to replacing chassis unless it is really pissing me off. So far my Antec 1200 has served me well and I'll only replace it (maybe) if I decide to go to water cooling (in which case, I mind end up just modding the heck out of it.) All in all, I haven't owned many cases. Most of my cases have seen at least 2 different generations of CPUs. I think my Antec 1200 is going on 4 or 5 years now. Stuff has broken on it, but nothing I couldn't fix myself.

On a side note: steel cases are very heavy but very solid.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2013)

I was just simply saying that I change my case every 3-4years cuz thats the time i build a new system. Unless its spur of the moment thing like my Define XL was. I had a Antec 902 that wouldnt house 6970s very well. I had to put them into the case diagonally  then straighten them out to slot them in and they obstructed the fan mount on the side panel. With the side panel closed my 6970s would idle around 50-55'c. gaming would see temps hit just below 100'c and it got to a point where I could feel the heat emanating from inside the case. and the 6970s were heating the chassis up from where the were screwed in/attached to the case. The Antec 902 was inadequate so it had to go


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2013)

Then write the entire post first then post it instead of just starting with "changing cases like i change tampons (unless their too big for my man-gina)" which isn't very appropriate or informative to begin with. Just saying. If I were a mod, I would have deleted it too if that is all I saw. I'm pretty sure mods can't tell when you're editing a post, but that's a guess.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I was just simply saying that I change my case every 3-4years cuz thats the time i build a new system. Unless its spur of the moment thing like my Define XL was. I had a Antec 902 that wouldnt house 6970s very well. I had to put them into the case diagonally  then straighten them out to slot them in and they obstructed the fan mount on the side panel. With the side panel closed my 6970s would idle around 50-55'c. gaming would see temps hit just below 100'c and it got to a point where I could feel the heat emanating from inside the case. and the 6970s were heating the chassis up from where the were screwed in/attached to the case. The Antec 902 was inadequate so it had to go



Now that's a useful post.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2013)

I change cases far to much, but now that I have my dream case, hopefully will last me longer than the average ive kept other cases (1-2 years)


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going on 5 yrs with the Silverstone Fortress FT-01 for my main rig and I wouldn't be surprised if I kept it for 5-10 more yrs... It's an awesome case!

That said, I do a lot of building due to crunching so I do have a pretty good sampling of newer cases (in my sig) but haven't found anything good enough to replace the Fortress.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2013)

It's been between 2-3 years in recent years since my needs and/or hardware desires have been changing constantly.  Now that I have a new Corsair case sitting here to move everything into, I don't see myself changing in the years to come since it'll hold all my water stuff I'll need.  The only reason now to change would be A) some crazy custom desk/case goodness or B) having to downsize due to negative circumstances.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> If I were a mod, I would have deleted it too if that is all I saw. I'm pretty sure mods can't tell when you're editing a post, but that's a guess.



Its more of a political thing, apparently my posts as of late have been close to attacking other members so I dont doubt that im under the watchful eye of a mod - Sometimes thats the way i post things, Its more of a habit really but Ive never had a comment completely deleted before I finished editing while it was still somewhat relevant to the thread so its a first.


I just think its over the top to be moderating my posts like that when theres really no need to. Im not being rude or attacking anyone. but Like i said, politics....

Now get back on topic before i get another infraction.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 28, 2013)

My last chasis change was because my last case was not wide enough to house my 9800 GX2 if that tells you anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My last chasis change was because my last case was not wide enough to house my 9800 GX2 if that tells you anything.




It tells me that girth is more important then length.....


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 28, 2013)

A new case... when I do a new build or when space requires it.
So it varies.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its more of a political thing, apparently my posts as of late have been close to attacking other members so I dont doubt that im under the watchful eye of a mod - Sometimes thats the way i post things, Its more of a habit really but Ive never had a comment completely deleted before I finished editing while it was still somewhat relevant to the thread so its a first.
> 
> 
> I just think its over the top to be moderating my posts like that when theres really no need to. Im not being rude or attacking anyone. but Like i said, politics....
> ...




Please stay on the topic of the thread, and all vulgar posts that get reported will be removed. If you would like to continue on your rant feel free to PM moderation. Consider this your warning since you think we are so heavy handed. Oh and by the way, the vulgarity has been removed again!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 28, 2013)

I usually change it when I see a new option that will let me get better noise, airflow, and dust control. USB 3.0 front ports also helped last time. Right now if Lian Li ever offered a case with the exact same fan placements as my 550D I might go back. It was an extremely noticable decrease in build quality going to Corsair, but Lian lags behind on modern case conveniences like filters I don't have to rip my front panel off to get to.


----------



## SaiZo (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know what to chose, since I seldom change my case. The only times I do is when it starts to look like swiss cheese or I need to change it because of new hardware.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I used to be all about cool looking cases. Now I don't care at all. Only reason I even have a case is because I don't trust cardboard. If I were to spend money on one now however it would be that seashell one. Just to troll my wife.


----------



## Baum (Jan 6, 2014)

i change my case with every new build if the new one doesn't fit in??
why would you change your case while it's all working? Just because of the looks? omg no too much work get a life


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 6, 2014)

I switched to a Test Bench (Dimastech Easy V3) and won't look back.  If I get bored I can reconfigure my loop.  Has a custom made perspex case to protect from dust, beer and the wife's hair from getting caught in the fan covering the mobo cooling.



Baum said:


> why would you change your case while it's all working? Just because of the looks? omg no too much work *get a life*



For some of us, it's a great part of our lives.  That's why it's a hobby.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 6, 2014)

Every two motherboards I change the case ... it's not a rule, but empirical data shows that behavioral pattern. So it's every 4-5 years.


----------



## lastcalaveras (Jan 6, 2014)

My case history includes thermaltake shark(Black) to coolermaster HAF 932 to NZXT Switch 810(black) for my gaming rig. Current Rig is a silverstone fortress 3 because I liked the design.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 6, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Every two motherboards I change the case ... it's not a rule, but empirical data shows that behavioral pattern. So it's every 4-5 years.


Now that you say that, I say that would be the case for me as well.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 7, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Now that you say that, I say that would be the case for me as well.



So it is a rule!  I call it "the case unworthiness rule"


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2014)

I spend a lot of time and money on the case. So I keep it as long as possible. Current case. Corsair 550D. Before that was a Antec P180. Before that they only made beige pc case's


----------



## Vario (Jan 7, 2014)

My dad still runs a monster (Chenming circa 2002?) Antec Performance Series Server Tower.  Thing is super tall, though my cosmos might be larger overall.  I cut his backplate so he could change cpu coolers faster the other day.   Stupid 80mm fans everywhere too, might have to go with some nice big deltas, nidecs or san ace.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 7, 2014)

Personnaly I just changed it couple of years ago when I got matx mobo. It is better looking sff cases in an HTPC setup.


----------



## techtard (Jan 9, 2014)

Usually change cases when I do a complete platform refresh, between 3-5 years. I have kind of broken that cycle recently buying tons of stuff this past year.
Had an Antec P182 between late '07 - 2013 that housed several different builds. First as primary PC, then as backup or loaner.
Can't recall when I picked up my HAF 922, but still using it until my GPU waterblock comes in, then I am moving my main PC over to an NZXT H630.
Also grabbed a Corsair Vengeance C70 for my FX build earlier this year, already thinking about pawning it off and getting something nicer. It's a good case, but I have been bitten by the upgrade bug.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 9, 2014)

rarely change mine, current case is almost 3+ years old, tho im considering gettin a new one (Aerocool Dead Silence hmmm)


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2014)

Several times a year, that would probably change if I ever had a "proper" case. I tend to downgrade a lot.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 9, 2014)

Each time u change is money u lose because u can't sell at price you paid.


----------



## okidna (Jan 9, 2014)

Been using my case for more than 10 years now


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 9, 2014)

I used to change quite a bit ranging between $80-$130AUD per case and then bought a Fortress FT02 about 3 years ago. Haven't changed since and no plans in doing so.

I've changed cars in that time more than I have changed PC cases haha.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 9, 2014)

Even though I don't like to buy new cases, I'd like to get Antec 1200 or CM Cosmos. These two guys are my all-time favorites, but for some reason I have never had a chance to buy it. Once you spend your budget (and some) on things like MoBo, VGA, RAM etc - there is nothing left. Only f%*&g wind in my pockets.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 9, 2014)

My last 2 cases lasted me 4+ years. My current case is only 2+ years old but I think I'm gonna hang on to it for quite a long time. I'll probably replace it if I go mini-ITX or convince myself to buy the 750D (I know it's too big for a m-ATX case but I just like how it looks and the features it has).


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm still using the case that came with my pre built from 10 years ago or so.  My temps are fine and even though the case is ugly I never look at it.


----------



## Warrgarbl (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't vote because I was missing the option "When I build a new PC". I tend to give my old PCs to my sister or people who might need them and get a completely new build with a new case when I do a new build.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2014)

actually i wanna use my current case for long term since i dont need fancy case, i just need solid case
i have lian li too, but the reason i switch to haf xb is coz i use heavy cooler, if i use light cooler i would use lian li right now


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 9, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had a Antec 902 that wouldnt house 6970s very well. I had to put them into the case diagonally  then straighten them out to slot them in and they obstructed the fan mount on the side panel. With the side panel closed my 6970s would idle around 50-55'c. gaming would see temps hit just below 100'c and it got to a point where I could feel the heat emanating from inside the case. and the 6970s were heating the chassis up from where the were screwed in/attached to the case. The Antec 902 was inadequate so it had to go



I'm not one to change cases unless something much better comes about, but I was in your exact situation.  I got rid of my Antec 902 about a month ago because of its poor thermal design.  While you only had 2 6970's, I had stuffed 3 7970's into that case, and I did have to twist the cards quite a bit to get them to fit initially.  The big problem with the 902 is that there is no airflow in the bottom back of the case, so my power supply and lowest card were always starved for air and always ran their fans at nearly maximum speed.  I changed to a NZXT Source 530 and my system is half as loud because the power supply can draw air from the bottom of the case and the third card is no longer competing with the power supply for air.  Plus, I can mount a single quiet 140mm fan to cool the GPU VRMs, something that required two loud 80mm fans in the 902.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm not one to change cases unless something much better comes about, but I was in your exact situation.  I got rid of my Antec 902 about a month ago because of its poor thermal design.  While you only had 2 6970's, I had stuffed 3 7970's into that case, and I did have to twist the cards quite a bit to get them to fit initially.  The big problem with the 902 is that there is no airflow in the bottom back of the case, so my power supply and lowest card were always starved for air and always ran their fans at nearly maximum speed.  I changed to a NZXT Source 530 and my system is half as loud because the power supply can draw air from the bottom of the case and the third card is no longer competing with the power supply for air.  Plus, I can mount a single quiet 140mm fan to cool the GPU VRMs, something that required two loud 80mm fans in the 902.



I transferred everything over to a fractal Define XL (the first gen one) Big case, easy to cable manage - plenty of room for everything, Sadly the 180mm at the top kinda limits what i can do with the case and overall its a little too big for my taste, still a very classy case if you like that kind of understated look.  

Its like a big black tower of death.

Im tempted to buy a Corsair 750D or 540 when i return from my holidays. Not really a priority mind you but  my Silverstone AP181 clicks and im not too sure if to replace the fan or the entire case since 180mm fans seem to be such a niche market.

Id like to get rid of the Define XL, grab a 750D or 540 with a H100i and call it a day.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had about 5 cases in the last 10 years.  The one I have now is about 3 years old.  I'm moving back to N.A. next month and it's not worth sending back (8.5KG!!) so I'll be getting another one soon.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 9, 2014)

I just changed from a Cooler Master Scout Storm to the Lan Box. I really like the lanbox its extremely clean and fits my 240mm radiator.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 9, 2014)

well the cases i have atm have housed each rig for 1-2 years (both were free, P280 contest win and Soprano from Community Review)   the rig i had before (q9450) housed the components for 4.5 years.  I expect the same of my current pc;'s as both cases are well ventilated and of good build quality and will only get another case WHEN i build my next pc


----------



## Frizz (Jan 11, 2014)

Everytime I get a new rig I buy a new case and sell off the old one... just feels right.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Jan 21, 2014)

case im using now was the first case i got when i first got really into computers over 5 years ago \m/


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2014)

Voted "never" because I got a Cosmos Pure about a year ago and I don't see how I'd need another case ever, I could mount an SSI EEB motherboard if I wanted too. Before that I kept my Octanux case for about 11 years since the P3 Katmai days (I still have it and houses my secondary AGP based rig).

Before that every PC I had was a prebuilt.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 21, 2014)

Could you add the option for people who do not use a computer case at all? I use a table.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 21, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> Could you add the option for people who do not use a computer case at all?


But this is topic is for those who use cases.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 21, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> But this is topic is for those who use cases.



True but I I would of added I do not use a case to the poll to see how many people do not use cases.


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 22, 2014)

been using the Silverstone FT01B since may 2010, not in need of upgrading i think it still looks fab  Thanks to silverstone i installed the USB 3.0 front panel upgrade to stay in the present times too,


----------

